# Kontakt video tutorial: how to make mic level knobs + free bowed nagoya harp kontakt library



## Dave Hilowitz (Nov 29, 2018)

In this video, I find out what happens when you play a Japanese Nagoya Harp (Taishogoto) with a violin bow! In the process, I demonstrate how to make microphone volume level control knobs. There's a FREE Kontakt library in the description to the YouTube video.

Enjoy!


----------

